# I don't want to spoil the video...



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

...so just have a look


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: women drivers :!:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: Do you think the next person bothered to even try to insert his ticket :lol:


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

Oddly that's been on another forum :lol: :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

typical! and she still smokes the *** like nothin happened!

niko


----------

